# Tranny from 350z?



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Would it be possible to use a tranny from a 350z on the new maxima? They both use the same engine but a 350z is rear wheel drive I am 99% sure. Would this be possible at all? And if so would it even be worth while?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

dschrier said:


> *350z is rear wheel*


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2002)

Do you just post questions without thinking about it first?

And WHY would you want the transmission anyway? RWD vs FWD dude, think about that. Or maybe you don't know what that means. Oh it's just so upsetting.

-Kaleb


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

dschrier said:


> *Would it be possible to use a tranny from a 350z on the new maxima? They both use the same engine but a 350z is rear wheel drive I am 99% sure. Would this be possible at all? And if so would it even be worth while? *


hey you go to unh right?
did you get a maxima??


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

No I didn't, but I plan to sometime, still have a 90 b12.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

dschrier said:


> *No I didn't, but I plan to sometime, still have a 90 b12. *


wierd, I just came to the same conclusion today after reading it's specs and stuff. i was thinking of a 97-98 240SX, but finding one in this area would be toooo hard, maximas on the other hand are all over the place.
anyways- ever see the one with TBLE 10S PA plates?? it's a dude at my work(well, almost). it's supercharged, and has a shitload of other good stuff.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2002)

Don't hurt yourself, Kaleb. 

Anyway... no, you can't fit a 350Z transmission. Think about the layout. It's going to be impossible. I'm not even sure what the hell it would do for you if you could fit one anyway. We already get an (optional) helical limited slip in the Maxima, so there's no further upgrading to be done!


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

aren't the forums for "asking" questions if you are not sure??

or is being a dick to someone who knows less that you is mandatory because of course you were all BORN with the superior knowledge


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Alright everyone, the reason I asked is because then you could possibly have a RWD maxima, and since people tend to like RWD better on a sports car why not on a maxima? Also, the 350z tranny might have more sports oriented gear ratios over the max tranny. It was just a question, whether or not it was a good one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2002)

Ack.

A RWD Maxima? The floorpan would probably never fit a driveshaft... so don't even worry about the transmission. 

For gear ratios, I don't think that would work too well either, especially if the internal layout of the transmission is different!!


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

Hey, it was just an idea


----------

